# ///deAutoLED.com/// Complete Interior LED Kit + License Plate LEDs - Error Free - Lifetime Warranty - Free shipping



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

_*[$3 off coupon when you like us on FB] – [Check out customer Photos on IG] – [Subscribe to our Youtube Channel for DIYs]
*_

​All our *HID & LEDs* have a *Lifetime Warranty* & *Ship Free* within the US! They are also *Error Free*!

*Why shop with deAutoLED?*
Besides having a Lifetime Warranty and Free Shipping on all our items, we also care about our customers and Customers being 100% happy. *Customer Service* comes first here at deAutoLED.

We also test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers. 

Model Specific Listing [interior LED Kit]

Click here to take you to ALL LEDs for the Audi


*Our LEDs are PLUG AND PLAY / ERROR FREE *

***PLEASE NOTE** IF you do not see your model listed, contact us and we will work on SPECIAL PRICING to make you a custom set, if you help us test and review a NEW Audi LED Kit it will be FREE!!*
Features of our LEDs:
-The lights will "fade out" when you turn off your car just like your current stock lights 
-These will not stay on or “glow” after you shut off your car like other sets 
-Crisp White color – No cheap blue or yellow tint 
-Works with MFD (car controls) 
-No Errors 
-Lifetime Warranty 
-No footwell spotting like other inferior LED sets

Interior LED Kits:
http://deAutoKey.com/category/audi-leds

===========================================================
*License Plate LEDs:*

Check out our Universal LED bulbs For Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/univer...right-error-free-fits-many-vw-and-audi-models
-Compatible with-
Audi MKII TT 
Audi B5 A4 
Audi B5 S4 
Audi A3 8P 
Audi A4 B6 B7 

And our Complete LED Housing Audi License Plates:
http://deAutoKey.com/product/audi-l...te-error-free-plug-and-play-lifetime-warranty
-Compatible with-
A3/S3 O4-09 
A3 Cabriolet 08-09 
B6 A4/S4 01-05 
B7 A4/S4 05-08 
A6/C6 05-09 
S6 05-09 
D3 A8/S8 03-07 
Q7 07-09 
RS4 Avant Quattro 06-08 
RS4 Carbriolet 06-08 
RS6 Avant 08-09

Before & After:









Same bulbs for sale are being used in cars below:

























===========================================================
**NEW*LED FOOTWELLS:*

New & the first!! 
Footwell Option for Audi models equipped with OEM LED footwells! 
Choose from Crisp White / Red or Blue!! 
CLICK HERE for the listing


If you have non-LED Footwells, please follow link below:
LED footwells for non-LED footwell equipped models

===========================================================
**NEW*TRUNK LED Strip - Brightest option ever:*

Get the brightest LED for your trunk with no hassle at our low introductory price. [THIS FITS ALL CAR MODELS]

To purchase:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

We did the research, and created the best and brightest LED for your trunk, our 48 LED Strip simply lines your trunk, with either 3m tape or velcro which are both included.

This is the best solution for a dark trunk, easily installs and hides:
-Plug & Play 
-Error Free 
-48 Bright White LEDs (Also comes in red) 
-Enough LEDs to light up your entire trunk but short enough to fit any trunk, can install vertically or horizontally. 
-Long wire, that is an all stealthy black which allows for an easier clean install, this wire is long enough to place anywhere in your trunk 
-Strong 3M tape & Velcro so you can install on any hard surface or trunk lining (please use a blow dryer to heat up glue and cold metal, this will activate the glue)
-Resistor which allows for the light to stay on and not dim if your dome lights shut off while trunk is open. This feature is a must have, it allows for a bright continuous light at all times. 
-Trunk LED will not stay dimly lit when your car is off. 
-Comes with 3 adapters: Wedge, Adjustable Festoon, and Bayonet, this will fit every trunk adapter on the market.

Actual LED strip measures: 31 inches – this length will fit all trunks, can install vertically or horizontally. 
Black Wire measures: 52 inches – please note- excess wire simply tucks into your trunk’s housing/lining so you will not have any leftover in your trunk.

Includes: 
1 LED strip with strong 3M tape attached 
3 Adapters (Wedge/festoon/bayonet) 
3 Pieces of velcro


===========================================================


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

10% off Military discount!
Contact: http://deautokey.com/contact

Simply send them your info or email deAuto with a military email. It is that simple!
-They reply quickly – same day with your discount code
-Applies to anyone serving and vets also
-10% never expires - use it at anytime, no rush!

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs are always tested to work and look good, we guarantee it! Check out recent customer feedback - don't get stuck buying LEDs that don't work - buy with confidence when you shop with deAutoLED.com!










-Our interior LEDs also fades in/out like OEM Lights - get the look you want with our LEDs!

----

www.deAutoLED.com

----


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*New website opening soon! Keep updated and sign up for our mailing list for deals!*



Click photo to sign up! or follow this link:
http://eepurl.com/pr-z9

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you really want to light up your trunk you can try our universal LED trunk strip 48 bright white LEDs with all adapters required for a simply plug and play install:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a NEW line-up of BRIGHT BRIGHT BRIGHT Error Free Front turn Signals! 

Due to variations it is best to look up what bulb you have either by:
-Looking in your owner’s manual
-Looking at the model on the bulb itself
-Bulb guide:
http://deautokey.com/bulb-guide

Check them out!
*PWY24W:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-am...ganls-error-free-bright-fits-most-audi-models

*H16/PSY24W*
http://deautokey.com/product/front-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-error-free-fits-audi-a3

*PH24WY*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-front-turn-signals-phy24w-error-free-fits-most-audi-models

*bau15s:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-rear-turn-signal-osram-3-tower-led-bulb-fits-volkswagen-08-touareg


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the orders and support everyone - please post your feedback - we care about your experience when you shop with us! 










Check out which LED bulbs you need for your footwells - 2 different models (all of our interior LED kits include footwells):
http://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget to pick up your 4pc tool kit to help with your install:
http://deautokey.com/product/4-piec...-tool-set-great-for-interior-led-installation

-non-marring plastic
-strong unlike others that can easily break
-only the essentials that are the best for removing bulbs and trim from your car


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright reverse LEDs must have.
(for models with 921 Bulbs)
http://deautokey.com/product/audi-194-10pc-cree-led-reverse-led-fits-audi-a3-s3-rs3-many-more


*Honest customer review/photos of these in action - they really are this bright in person!!!! *



kgw said:


> New pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kgw said:


>


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

You can add 48 LED Trunk strip which will sure to bring a smile to your face when you open your trunk:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models
















check out our trunk strip - 100% plug & play - has OEM adapters - BRIGHT.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------

